
Ask HN: What is the right way to start learning ML and AI? - itsmefaz
How can one start learning ml, ai the right way?<p>I&#x27;ve had people tell me that most of the people working in the industry are not putting in sufficient effort to master the field. So, if an individual is motivated enough to learn and become good at this field and he&#x2F;she is ready to spend the next 10 to 20 years in this. What would be an ideal roadmap to start learning?
======
mtmail
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14998352](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14998352)
is two years old but points to specific (e)books and online courses.

